# Best Technical Magazine???



## Manshahia (Mar 3, 2007)

Guys which is the best technology related magazine 'round the world??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont think there is one such mag, as diferent mags tryto satisfy different appetites, and cover different areas for different segment people.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

There are so many to choose...It just depends on each individual


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 3, 2007)

Name some of them please, also if they r published outside our country...


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Name some of them please, also if they r published outside our country...



Windows IT pro,CHIP,DIGIT(Indian and the International one),PC quest,PC world,TUX ....


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok thnx


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

PC World and digit are cool


----------



## aj27july (Mar 6, 2007)

PC-WORLD is my favourite. But i like DIGIT's forum verrrrrrry much.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 6, 2007)

PC Quest is my fav...


----------



## digiFriend (Mar 7, 2007)

it depends mainly on personal interest
"Computer Shopper" great info for new product.
"CPU" Computer Power User : tweak your computer to its last juice.
(read "CPU April 2007 issue" great information on tweaking OS and Hardware.)
"Smart Computing","PC magazine","PC World","Chip" etc


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2007)

PC world is full of ads...


----------



## VexByte (Mar 9, 2007)

The PC World that we get in India is not upto the mark including the DVD. 

_What's your opinion guys ???_


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 9, 2007)

yes you are right I second that.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 9, 2007)

I find PC world pretty good. I also get T3 - it's a gadget magazine though.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

PC Quest in India.


----------

